# Chippewa Lake Boat Ramp Temporarily



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE 
Sept. 13, 2007

Contacts: Eric Fransen 989-386-4067 or Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014 

Chippewa Lake Boat Ramp in Mecosta County Closed Temporarily for Construction

The Department of Natural Resources announced today that construction has begun on the Chippewa Lake boating access site in Mecosta County. It will be closed temporarily until Sept. 20.

The access site, with 44 parking spaces, will be closed until Sept. 20 while a second ramp is installed. In order to install the second ramp, the existing cement launch has to be pulled so that both ramps can be placed side-by-side, said Eric Fransen, DNR site administrator. Although construction will continue after Sept. 20, the launch will be open for use.

Chippewa Lake boating access site serves a 790-acre lake and is located off East Chippewa Drive in Chippewa Lake.

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural resources for current and future generations.


----------

